# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  14 2022 - - - 2655

## Aruiteve

Ğ*Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²ÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ğ² Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ½Ğ·Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ³-ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ»Ğ°Ğ³Ğ°ĞµÑÂ*. ĞÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ ÑÑĞ³ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°ÑĞµ. Ğ Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ±ÑĞ´ÑÑ Ñ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğµ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑÑ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. ĞĞµÑĞ²ÑĞ¹ â ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ñ. Ğ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¹ ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ¸ Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ°Ñ ÑĞµĞ½ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ§Ğ-2022 Ğ²ÑÑÑĞ½ÑÑ, ĞºÑĞ¾ ÑÑĞ³ÑĞ°ĞµÑ Ğ² Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµ ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ°, Ğ° ĞºÑĞ¾ â Ğ² ÑÑĞµÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ Ğ·Ğ° ÑÑĞµÑÑĞµ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ¾. ĞĞ¾Ğ½ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¶Ğµ, ÑĞ²Ğ½ÑĞ¼ ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ°ĞµÑ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸. ĞĞ±Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ¿Ğµ, ĞÑĞ¸Ğ·Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½, ĞĞµĞ¼Ğ±ĞµĞ»Ğµ, ĞĞ¸ÑÑ â ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ¿Ñ Ğ·Ğ²ĞµĞ·Ğ´ Ğ² Ğ°ÑĞ°ĞºĞµ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ° Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ñ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑ ÑĞ²Ğ¾ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ° Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞ¹ÑĞ¸ Ğ² ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ». Ğ¡ 18 Ğ¼Ğ°Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ²ÑĞµĞ·Ğ´Ğ° ÑĞ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸. ĞĞ¾ÑĞµÑĞ°ÑÑ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ ÑĞ°Ğ·ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ¿ÑÑĞµÑĞµÑÑĞ²ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ°Ğ¼, Ğ½ĞµĞ·Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾, Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ½ĞµÑ. ĞĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÑÑ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¼ÑÑ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸ÑÑÑ. Ğ£Ğ»ĞµÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¸Ğ· ĞĞ¾ÑĞºĞ²Ñ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°Ğ½ĞºÑ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ñ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ´ĞºĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸, Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ĞµÑ Ğ² Ğ¡ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğµ. Ğ*Ğ°ÑÑĞºĞ°Ğ¶Ñ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞ¾Ğ±Ğ½ĞµĞµ. Ğ*ÑĞ¾ ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¶Ğµ ÑÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¾. Ğ¡Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½ĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ· Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ·Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾, ĞºĞ°Ğº ĞĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ğ» Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞºĞµ. ĞĞ°ÑĞµĞ¼, ĞºĞ°Ğº ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞµÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ³ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ½ÑÑ ĞÑĞ¸ÑĞ° Ğ*Ğ½ÑĞ¸ĞºĞµ Ğ±ÑĞ» Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ½, Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ ÑÑÑÑĞµĞ¼Ğ»ÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ´ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸, Ğ¼Ğ°ĞºÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ·ÑÑ Ğ»ÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğµ ÑĞ¸ÑĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ¸Ğ¼ÑÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğ¾, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸, Ğ²ÑÑÑĞ½ÑĞ² Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ±Ñ. 21:00 Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞµĞ»ÑĞ³Ğ¸Ñ. Qazaqstan 21:00 ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´Ğ° â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Qazsport 01:00 Ğ¯Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ â ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ. Qazaqstan 01:00 ĞĞ¾ÑÑĞ°-Ğ*Ğ¸ĞºĞ° â ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ. Qazsport. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° 2022: ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ², Ğ³ÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğ° Ğ¸ Ğ¿ĞµÑÑĞ¿ĞµĞºÑĞ¸Ğ²Ñ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹. 

ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑÑ ÑĞ¶Ğµ ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞµĞ½ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¹ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ°. Ğ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑĞ´ÑÑĞµĞ¼ ÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ´Ğµ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞ±Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ¸Ğ· ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑĞµĞ² (1:0) Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ¾ĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ² Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑÑÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğ»Ğµ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞ°Ğº Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¾. ĞÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²: ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°ÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ». ĞÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ· Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ³Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞ´Ğ°ÑÑ. Ğ² ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½Ğµ 2022-2023, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¸ÑÑÑ 14. Ğ¤ĞµÑ â ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸Ğ³Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ñ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ° ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ĞĞ° ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¹Ğ½ĞµĞ¼ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ´Ğµ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ±ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° ÑĞ°ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ´ÑĞµĞ²Ğ½ĞµĞµ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞ´Ğ°ÑÑÑĞ²Ğ¾ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾, Ğ±ĞµÑĞµĞ³Ğ° ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ĞµÑĞµ Ğ² Ğ´Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ³ÑĞµĞºĞ¸, ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğµ Ğ¸ ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ÑÑ. ĞĞ½ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ»ĞµĞ³ĞµĞ½Ğ´Ñ Ğ¾ Â«ĞĞµÑĞºÑĞ»ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ²ÑÑ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÂ», ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµ. 

ĞÑÑĞ¼Ğ°Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ ÑÑÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ° ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ 6 Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑÑ 2022 ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ñ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ² ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµ ĞºĞ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° Setanta 06.12.22 Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° 18:00 ÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ². ĞĞ¾Ğ·Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼ Ğ²ĞµÑĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼ 2 ÑĞµĞ²ÑĞ°Ğ»Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞ½Ğ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ*Ğ¾ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° ÑĞµĞ³ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ½ÑĞµ ÑĞµĞ¹ÑÑ Royal Air Maroc, ÑĞ°Ğº ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑÑÑ. ĞĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸ (Ğ²ĞµÑĞµÑ 2 ÑĞµĞ²ÑĞ°Ğ»Ñ) Ğ² ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞµĞ¼Ğ°Ñ Ğ±ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¹ÑĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ²Ğ¾Ğ·ÑĞ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ° Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¼ÑÑ ÑĞµĞ¹ÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½ĞµÑ. ĞĞ°Ğ´Ğ°ÑĞ° Â«ĞÑĞ»Ğ°ÑÑĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ»ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ²Â», Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾, ÑÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ, ÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ²Ğ°Ñ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ*Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½ Ğ¡Ğ°Ğ¸ÑÑ , Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¶Ğµ, ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ñ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ² Ğ»Ğ°Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞµÑĞµ ÑĞµĞ½ÑÑĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºÑ ĞĞ³ĞµÑĞ´Ñ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¼Ñ Ğ²Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ°Ğ¹Ğ¼Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ² ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ¸. ĞÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ·Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ 14 Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑÑ 2022. ĞĞ±Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ¿Ğµ, ĞÑĞ¸Ğ·Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½, ĞĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¸ ĞĞµĞ¼Ğ±ĞµĞ»Ğµ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑÑÑ Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞµĞ½ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ§Ğ-2022. Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. LIVE! ĞÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ ÑÑĞ³ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°ÑĞµ. Ğ Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ±ÑĞ´ÑÑ Ñ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğµ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑÑ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. ĞĞµÑĞ²ÑĞ¹ â ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ñ. Ğ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¹ ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ¸ Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ°Ñ ÑĞµĞ½ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ§Ğ-2022 Ğ²ÑÑÑĞ½ÑÑ, ĞºÑĞ¾ ÑÑĞ³ÑĞ°ĞµÑ Ğ² Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµ ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ°, Ğ° ĞºÑĞ¾ â Ğ² ÑÑĞµÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ Ğ·Ğ° ÑÑĞµÑÑĞµ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ¾. ĞĞ¾Ğ½ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¶Ğµ, ÑĞ²Ğ½ÑĞ¼ ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ°ĞµÑ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸. ĞĞ±Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ¿Ğµ, ĞÑĞ¸Ğ·Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½, ĞĞµĞ¼Ğ±ĞµĞ»Ğµ, ĞĞ¸ÑÑ â ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ¿Ñ Ğ·Ğ²ĞµĞ·Ğ´ Ğ² Ğ°ÑĞ°ĞºĞµ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ° Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ñ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑ ÑĞ²Ğ¾ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ° Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞ¹ÑĞ¸ Ğ² ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ». 

ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾â¦ ĞĞ´Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ·Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞ·ÑĞ²Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğ°ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ñ Ğ´Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸, ÑĞ¾ÑĞºĞ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸, Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ¿ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ¹, ĞºĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ½ĞºĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ±ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹. ĞĞ¾ Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ°Ñ ĞºĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½ĞºĞ° Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»ĞµĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ°Ñ. Ğ¡ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ° Ğ² Ğ¡ĞµĞ²ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞµ Ğ¸Ğ¼ĞµĞµÑ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ°ÑÑÑ Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞµĞµ ĞºÑĞ»ÑÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğµ, Ğ´ÑĞµĞ²Ğ½ĞµĞ¹ÑÑÑ ĞºÑĞ»ÑÑÑÑÑ Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ¸. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ â Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ, Ğ¿ÑÑÑÑĞ½Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞºĞ°Ñ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ°, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ¾Ğ¼ÑĞ²Ğ°ĞµÑÑÑ Ñ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ñ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ ĞÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¾ĞºĞµĞ°Ğ½Ğ°, Ğ° Ñ Ğ´ÑÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¡ÑĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ·ĞµĞ¼Ğ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ¼. Ğ£Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ±Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¾ÑÑÑ Ğº Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ¾ĞºĞµĞ°Ğ½Ñ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°ĞµÑ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ñ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¹ Ğ¸ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¹ â Ğ±Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ¹ÑĞ¸Ñ ĞµĞ²ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ĞµĞ¹ÑĞºĞ¸Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ´ĞµĞ¹, Ñ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ´ĞµĞ»ÑĞµÑ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ° ĞĞ¸Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ°ÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°. Ğ*ĞµĞ´Ğ°ĞºÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ°Ğ²ÑĞ¾ÑÑ ĞÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞºĞ° ÑĞ°ĞºÑĞ¾Ğ² ĞÑĞ´ĞµĞ» ÑĞµĞºĞ»Ğ°Ğ¼Ñ ĞÑĞµĞ½Ğ´-ÑĞµĞ½ÑÑ ĞĞ¾Ğ½ÑĞ°ĞºÑÑ. Ğ² Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ¼ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ñ Ğ´Ğ²Ğ°Ğ¶Ğ´Ñ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ² ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ°Ñ: Ğ² Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ, ĞµÑĞµ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¾Ğº Ğ·Ğ°Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑÑ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ° Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ³ÑÑĞ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ» Ğ² ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ° Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²ÑĞ¼ Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¼ ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ·Ğ° 24 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ ÑĞ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ±Ğ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ» ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ°. ĞĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸ ÑÑÑÑÑĞµĞ»ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¹ ĞĞ°ÑÑĞ°ĞºĞµÑ Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ñ ĞÑĞ»Ğ°ÑÑĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ³Ğ¾Ñ â Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´ Ğ²ĞµĞ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ¿Ğ½ÑÑ ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ², Ğ´Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ², Ğ¼ÑĞ·ĞµĞµĞ² Ğ¸ Ğ¼ĞµÑĞµÑĞµĞ¹. ĞĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ°Ñ ÑĞµÑÑĞ°ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¾-ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¼ĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞµÑÑÑ Ğ®ĞĞĞ¡ĞĞ â Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğº ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğ°, Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¹ ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ°Ğ¼ Ğ½ĞµĞ·Ğ°Ğ±ÑĞ²Ğ°ĞµĞ¼ÑĞµ Ğ²Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ°ÑĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ³ÑĞ»ĞºĞ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ±ÑĞ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ² ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ¼. ĞĞ°ÑÑĞ°ĞºĞµÑ â ÑÑĞ¾ ĞºÑÑĞ¿Ğ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´ Ğ¸ Ğ±ÑĞ²ÑĞ°Ñ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ° ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ¡ÑĞ´Ğ° Ğ¾ÑĞ´ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğµ ĞµĞ´ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞºÑĞºÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¸, Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ»ÑĞ¶ĞµĞ¹ Ğ·Ğ´ĞµÑÑ Ğ½ĞµÑ. ĞĞ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ â Ğ¼ĞµÑĞµÑÑ ĞÑÑÑĞ±Ğ¸Ñ 12 Ğ²ĞµĞºĞ° Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑĞºĞ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞ¼ ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ°Ğ´ÑÑ ĞĞ¶ĞµĞ¼Ğ° ÑĞ»Ñ-Ğ¤Ğ½Ğ°. ĞĞ°Ğ¶Ğ´ÑĞ¹ Ğ²ĞµÑĞµÑ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ñ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¼ ÑĞ¾ĞºÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ², Ğ·Ğ°ĞºĞ»Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµĞ»ĞµĞ¹ Ğ·Ğ¼ĞµĞ¹ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑÑ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞµĞ². ĞĞ° Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ½Ğ¾, Ğ¸ ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ»ĞµĞ³ĞºĞ¾ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ¶ĞµÑÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞºĞ°ÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞº. Ğ¡Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ°ĞµÑ ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ» ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ¸ ÑĞ¶Ğµ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°ĞµÑ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ½Ñ ÑÑĞ¿ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾. ĞĞ±ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ»ÑĞ¹ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ²ÑÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ³ÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ñ, Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞµ, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ ÑĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ĞºĞ»ÑÑÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ¸ ÑĞ¶Ğµ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ² ÑĞ°Ğ³Ğµ Ğ¾Ñ ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°. ĞÑĞ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞµÑÑĞµĞ·Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞ½ĞµÑÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğº ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğµ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. ĞĞ¸ĞµÑ Ğ¸ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¸ Ğº Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ñ ÑĞ¶Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞ±Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ²Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ¿-ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ¸Ğ· ĞĞ²ÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ñ â ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¸ ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ. Ğ¯Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ñ Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ. 

Ğ¢Ğ°ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ² Ğ¾ ÑÑĞµÑÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğµ ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ: Â«ĞĞµÑÑĞ¸ Ğ³ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¹. Ğ¡Ğ°Ğ¼ÑĞ¹ Ğ²ĞµĞ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğº Ğ² XXI Ğ²ĞµĞºĞµÂ» ĞĞ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½ÑĞ¹ ÑÑĞ´ÑÑ: Ğ¡ĞµÑĞ°Ñ ĞÑÑÑÑĞ¾ Ğ*Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¾Ñ (ĞÑĞ»ÑÑĞºĞ°Ğ½, ĞĞµĞºÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°); ĞÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞµĞ½Ñ: ĞĞ»ÑĞ±ĞµÑÑĞ¾ ĞĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ½ ĞĞµĞ½Ğ´ĞµÑ (ĞĞµĞºÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°); ĞÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞµĞ½Ñ: ĞĞ¸Ğ³ĞµĞ»Ñ ĞĞ½ÑĞµĞ»Ñ Ğ*ÑĞ½Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´ĞµÑ ĞĞ°ÑĞµĞ´ĞµÑ (ĞĞµĞºÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°); Ğ*ĞµĞ·ĞµÑĞ²Ğ½ÑĞ¹: Ğ¥ĞµÑÑÑ ĞĞ°Ğ»ĞµĞ½ÑÑÑĞ»Ğ° (ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ³ĞµÑĞ°, ĞĞµĞ½ĞµÑÑÑĞ»Ğ°) Ğ¡Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ² Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¼ÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ*ĞµĞ·ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ°Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ²Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµĞ½? ĞÑĞ¸Ğ²ĞµÑÑÑĞ²ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ²ÑĞµÑ Ğ»ÑĞ±Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ĞµĞ¹ ÑĞ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°! Ğ*Ğ°Ğ´Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½-ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ² ÑĞ°Ğ¼ĞºĞ°Ñ ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ§Ğ-2022 - ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ ÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ´, 1/2 ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°. ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ¸ 14 Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑÑ 2022 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ° Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ° 22:00 Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ²ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¹Ğ´ĞµÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğµ Ğ*Ğ»Ñ-ĞĞ°Ğ¹Ñ. ĞĞ°Ğº Ğ¶Ğµ ÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ» Ğ´Ğ»Ñ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑÑ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸? ĞĞ»Ñ ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ĞµÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ½ÑĞ¼, ĞºÑĞ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ² ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»? ĞÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞ¾Ğ±Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ¸ Ğ²Ñ ÑĞ·Ğ½Ğ°ĞµÑĞµ Ğ² Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµĞ¹ Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ²-ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¸. ĞĞ±ÑĞ·Ğ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ĞºĞ»ÑÑĞ°Ğ¹ÑĞµÑÑ Ğ² 22:00 Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ²ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸! Ğ¢Ğ¾ÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğ²ÑÑ Ğ¸ ÑĞµĞ¼ĞµÑĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¸, Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¸ĞºĞ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ¼ĞµÑĞµÑĞ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ¼ĞµĞ´ÑĞµÑĞµ, Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ² XII Ğ²ĞµĞºĞµ ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑ ĞĞ»Ñ-ĞĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½ , ÑĞµĞ·Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ´Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¸, Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµĞ½ÑÑ, Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ±ÑĞºĞ°Ñ Ğ²ÑĞ·Ñ, ÑĞ¾ÑĞºĞ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞµ ÑĞ¸Ğ°Ğ´Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ½ĞµĞ¸Ğ·Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞµ ÑÑĞ²ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ¸ â Ğ² ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ°Ğ½ĞµÑĞµ ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¼ĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ½Ğµ Ğ»ĞµĞ³ĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ğ»ÑÑĞ°ÑÑ ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ¹ Ğ´ĞµĞ½Ñ. Ğ£Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑĞ³Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ¸ ÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑÑĞ¸Ğ³ÑÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞ°Ğ»ĞµĞ²ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ Ğ²Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ°ÑĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¹ Ğ¿ÑÑĞµÑĞµÑÑĞ²ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ², Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞºÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ Â«ÑÑÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾Â», ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğµ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ´Ğ²ÑÑ ÑĞ°ÑÑĞµĞ¹, ÑĞ°Ğº ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ³ÑĞ»ÑĞ¹ Ğ·Ğ´ĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑ. ĞĞ¾ ÑÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¼ÑÑ Ğ±ÑĞ» Ğ·Ğ°Ğ±Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ Ğ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¸ÑĞ½ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµĞ»ÑÑÑĞ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ½ÑÑ ÑĞ¿ÑÑÑÑ, ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ®ÑÑĞµÑ Ğ*Ğ½-ĞĞµÑĞ¸ÑĞ¸ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼ĞºĞ½ÑĞ» Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°ÑÑ ĞÑÑĞ¸Ğ°Ñ-ĞĞ»Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ° ÑĞ»ĞµĞ²Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ´Ğ°Ñ, Ğ´Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¹ÑÑ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ½ÑÑÑ, Ğ² ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ¾ĞºĞ¾Ğ² ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. 

ĞĞµĞ½Ğ° ĞĞ°Ğ»ĞºĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°: Â«ĞĞµ Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ñ, ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑÑÑ ĞĞµÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ° Ğ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ´ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¹, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾ ÑĞ¶Ğµ ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½ÑÂ» ĞĞ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½ÑĞ¹ ÑÑĞµĞ½ĞµÑ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¡Ğ°ÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ĞÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ*Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ*ĞµĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ Ğ§Ğ-2022, Ğ³Ğ´Ğµ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑÑÑÑÑ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾, Ğ±ÑĞ´ĞµÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ´ĞµÑĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºÑÑ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ñ. ĞĞ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµĞ¾ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ñ, Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸, ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°, ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¾Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ñ, ÑÑĞ°Ğ²ĞºĞ¸, Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ¸Ñ. Ğ§ÑĞ´ĞµÑĞ° ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ. ĞĞ´ĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ 2002 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°, ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ» Ğ²ÑÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ®Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ°Ñ ĞĞ¾ÑĞµÑ, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ°. Ğ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ°. Ğ ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°Ñ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ±Ğ¾ Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ´Ñ, Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ±Ğ¾ Ñ Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ´ Ñ ĞºÑĞµĞ¿ĞºĞ¸Ğ¼ (Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸ÑĞºĞ»ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ĞµĞ²ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ĞµĞ¹ÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¼) Ğ½Ğ¾ÑĞ½ĞµĞ¹Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ² 2018 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ - Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ² 1962 ĞÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ - Ğ§ĞµÑĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°ĞºĞ¸Ñ, Ğ² 1958 ĞÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ - Ğ¨Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ² 1954 Ğ¤Ğ*Ğ - ĞĞµĞ½Ğ³ÑĞ¸Ñ (Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼, ÑĞºĞ¾ÑĞµĞµ, Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ° ĞĞµĞ½Ğ³ÑĞ¸Ñ). Ğ¢Ğ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ·ĞµĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ²ĞµĞ·Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¸ Ğ´Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑÑĞºĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ (ĞºÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğµ Ğ°Ğ²ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ°) - Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ¿Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ° Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑ. Ğ¢Ğ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ Ñ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑÑ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ¸ - Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ² Ğ´ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ²ÑĞ°ÑĞ°ÑÑ. Ğ¡ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ» ĞĞ¸ÑÑ. ĞĞ°ÑÑĞµÑĞ° Ğ½Ğ°Ğ·Ğ²Ğ°Ğ» Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ñ ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¹. ĞĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ° ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ° ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞµĞºĞ¸ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ»ÑĞ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¼, Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ½Ğ° ÑÑĞ¾, Ğ½Ğ¾ Â«ĞÑĞ»Ğ°ÑÑĞºĞ¸Ğµ Ğ»ÑĞ²ÑÂ» Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ Ğ² ÑÑ Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²ÑÑĞºÑ. Ğ*Ğ°Ğ·Ğ¼ĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞ°Ğ·ÑĞ¼ĞµĞ²Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ ÑĞ¾Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ñ Ğ² Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑ, ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµĞ»Ğ°Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ»Ğ°Ñ (ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑÑÑ Ğº Ğ¿Ğ»ÑĞ¶Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ¾ÑĞ´ÑÑÑ). ĞÑÑÑĞµĞµ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½ĞµĞµ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ²ÑĞ±Ğ¸ÑĞ°ĞµÑ ĞºĞ°Ğ¶Ğ´ÑĞ¹ ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑ ÑĞ°Ğ¼, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½ĞµĞ¾Ğ±ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ½ĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ²Ğ°Ğ¶Ğ½ÑÑ ÑĞ°ĞºÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ². ĞĞ¾-Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²ÑÑ, Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ°ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ. ĞÑÑÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¸ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ±ĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞµÑ Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑĞµĞ¼ÑÑ ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞº, Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğµ Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ³Ğ°Ğ·Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ² Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ½ĞºĞ¾Ğ², Ğ° ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¶Ğµ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞµĞ¹. ĞĞ¾-Ğ²ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑ, Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ¾ĞºĞ½Ğ°. ĞĞ¾Ğ½ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ²Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ³Ğ»ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑĞµĞ½Ñ, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ´Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ½ĞµĞµ, ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ¾ĞºĞ½Ğ° Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµĞ½ Ğ¾ĞºĞµĞ°Ğ½, Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ±Ğ¾ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´. Ğ-ÑÑĞµÑÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ±Ğ¸ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÑĞ°Ğ¼ĞµĞ½ÑÑ, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµ ÑĞ´Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ¶Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸. Ğ¡ Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¼ĞµĞ½ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑÑ, Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ±Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞµĞ½Ñ. 

Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾, Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¼Ğ°Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ°. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞµ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ²Ğ°Ğ¶Ğ´Ñ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ´ÑÑĞ³ Ñ Ğ´ÑÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ² ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ°Ñ. ĞĞ°ÑÑ 1999 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ° Ğ·Ğ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¹ "ÑÑĞµÑÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑÑ" ÑĞ¾ ÑÑĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼ 1:0, Ğ° Ğ² 2007 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ñ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ñ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ 2:2. ĞÑĞµĞ·Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµĞ½Ñ ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ», Ğ·Ğ° ÑÑĞµÑ ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ²ÑÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ² ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ» Ğ§Ğ-2022. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞµĞ»Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¹ Ğ²Ğ¾ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞµ ÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ñ Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ ĞĞ»Ğ¶Ğ¸ÑĞ°. ĞÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ*Ğ½ÑĞ¸ĞºĞµ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğº Ğ´ÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ». Â«ĞĞ¾Ğ³ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¹, Ğ¾ÑĞºÑĞ´Ğ° Ğ²Ğ·ÑĞ»ÑÑ ÑÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞµĞ½Ñ?Â», ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ» ÑĞµĞ¿ĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¶Ğµ ÑĞºÑ-Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸Ğº ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ£Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³ Ğ²ÑĞ±Ğ¸ÑÑ Â«Ğ¤ÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ*Ğ¾ÑÑÂ» Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ§Ğ-2022. Â«ĞĞ½ Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÂ», â Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ» Ğ¾Ğ½. Ğ¡Ğ¼ĞµĞ»ÑĞµ Ğ¸ Ğ±Ğ»ĞµÑÑÑÑĞ¸Ğµ Ğ²Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ»Ğ°Ğ´ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¼ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¼.

----------

